# Finally Got One



## Sharkbait23602 (Nov 23, 2006)

so i finally got my RIDE 135 and i'm lookin to get some pullage. Headin back to Wilmington on thursday...anyone goin out before then? daytime preferably since i have no light....rudee? kiptopeake? i'm down for anything...

Kam


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

You bringin the ride back to ILM?


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Sharkbait23602 said:


> so i finally got my RIDE 135 and i'm lookin to get some pullage. Headin back to Wilmington on thursday...anyone goin out before then? daytime preferably since i have no light....rudee? kiptopeake? i'm down for anything...
> 
> Kam


Just get a broom stick, duct tape and a Walgreens light, can't be more than $15.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

got my nav light at walmart for $13 and change. fits in the back corner of my milkcrate like a charm.


----------



## becoyote (Aug 1, 2007)

Kam,
If your still looking for a paddle, there was one on Norfolk Craigslist for $40


----------



## Sharkbait23602 (Nov 23, 2006)

Thanks for the info, I'll hopefully pick up the paddle in VA Beach today. 

UNCDUB, i'll be bringin the yak back for sure even though it is unwise because i'll be struggling to store it in my little apartment. 

the light you were talking about. is that all you need to pass the legalities of fishing at night?

thanks, kam


----------



## seeknfin (Dec 28, 2006)

*Anchor light*



uncdub13 said:


> got my nav light at walmart for $13 and change. fits in the back corner of my milkcrate like a charm.


If this was the same light you had on your yak 12/27, I'm going to have to get me one of those.

Tim 

PS I prefer to mount mine so the light is about 6" above my head. This assures that oncoming watercraft can see it.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Sharkbait23602 said:


> the light you were talking about. is that all you need to pass the legalities of fishing at night?


I could be wrong, but i think all you legally need on a kayak is a flashlight. Someone please correct me if i'm wrong.

That being said, if you're going to be out there on a regular basis at night, it's probably wise to get a nav light. I bet it hurts really bad gettin run over by a boat..



seeknfin said:


> If this was the same light you had on your yak 12/27, I'm going to have to get me one of those.


Yep, was she bright?


----------



## Sharkbait23602 (Nov 23, 2006)

I just purchased my nav light from bass pro for 18 bucks, its got a clamp that will go perfectly on my milk crate...I hope the batteries last....


----------

